
Securing North Korean nuclear sites would require a ground invasion – Pentagon - tooba
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/securing-north-korean-nuclear-sites-would-require-a-ground-invasion-pentagon-says/2017/11/04/32d5f6fa-c0cf-11e7-97d9-bdab5a0ab381_story.html
======
mtgx
Can you hear the war drums? Because WashPost is beating them (again).

Why isn't the administration going after _this_ leak to the press, I wonder?!

